

ForceRank - simpler team decision-making - champion
http://blog.forcerank.it/introducing-forcerank

======
gms7777
Irrational but honest feedback: There's something about the name that really
doesn't mesh with me. I read the headline and had an immediate negative
emotional response. ForceRank, to me, just sounds very negative, rigid, and
well...forceful, ha. And, to me, at least, it doesn't seem in line with the
purpose of the project.

That said, I may very well be the only one that felt that way. I don't mean
this as criticism of the product itself, as it looks nice. I would just hate
for people to pass it up because they're having a negative subconcious
response to the name.

------
tdowns
This is great.

Currently my team uses google docs to survey our customers. This works really
well because we don't have to organize temporary users or share the results
publicly.

Am I able to do something similar with ForceRank?

~~~
jdwyah
That would definitely work. For v1, your customers would be able to see each
others results. Would that work for you?

~~~
tdowns
Yeah! I'm sure we can figure out a way. Thanks.

------
ozh
"You can't put a price on good decisions - But we tried anyway" \-- nice plans
& pricing intro :)

------
asgard1024
I thought about something similar, like a combination of wiki and upvoting
(like on Hacker News or Stack Overflow). Would be useful to create
collaborative priority lists of things. Maybe someone will write something
like that.

------
wsul
Is there a weighting to how points are assigned?

Can this be adjusted? It'd be cool if I could say that the #1 votes get 2X the
points as the #2 votes.

~~~
champion
Not yet, although that is something we've heard from at least 1 other person
who uses a similar system (that they manually do in Excel)

~~~
wsul
This will be especially helpful if I want a certain outcome (tweak weightings,
recompile, rinse, repeat).. :)

~~~
jdwyah
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voting_system](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voting_system)
is a great read. We're basically doing a Borda count.

Keme­ny-Young technique as an upgrade feature? :)

------
ntoshev
So, how does it aggregate rankings? Arrow's theorem says there is basically no
good way to do it ;)

------
sachinag
The pricing plans are LOL.

